# Need suggestions on a new fish



## lbb1012 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello everyone, this is my first post on this forum so hello again. I have a 90ga tank with a yellow tang, blue tang, sailfin tang, green manderin, maroon clown, dottyback, and lots of corals. I really would like to purchase a Naso tang but the people at the fish store say that it might fight with the other tangs. Whats the possablitly that this might happen? Also, I am fairly new into the marine fish world so is there any fish that are reef safe, gets along with my tangs, and are beautiful? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the Fish Forum. I am still learning about saltwater myself but I can tell you that I had a yellow tang and it beat up on other fish I tried to add subsequently so badly that I had to bring it back to the lfs. It would literally beat on them with its tail. Others here have noted similar behavior. That is not to say that your fish would definitely fight, but based on my personal experience I would say there is a strong possibility that the tangs would not get along. I didn't want to believe it either when my lfs told me because they are such nice looking fish.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i wouldnt add anymore big fish to your tank, especially a tang. Adding another tang to a 90 gallon is sure to ask for fighting. Also watch your yellow and sailfin tangs. They are sure to fight when thier size increases.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

And you know why they are called "surgeon fishes" right? Because of that razor sharp bone projection in their tails. As Mike stated they will use that bone to swipe at other fish. I would not suggest trying it as Nasos are beautiful and expensive fish to experiment with.


----------



## Italian Reef (Feb 21, 2007)

I agree.. there is always shard marks from my yellow tang on my other fish...From my experience they are more brutal than any other tangs. Then again my buddy has four tangs in his 120g, with 200 lbs of live rock though.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Italian Reef said:


> I agree.. there is always shard marks from my yellow tang on my other fish...From my experience they are more brutal than any other tangs.


i am finding that purple tangs are just as agressive as yellow. i think its the whole zebrasoma species. but then again i havent seen an agressive sailfin tang.


----------



## Italian Reef (Feb 21, 2007)

Maybe its their genetic complex..They are very similar in shape.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Italian Reef said:


> I agree.. there is always shard marks from my yellow tang on my other fish...From my experience they are more brutal than any other tangs. Then again my buddy has four tangs in his 120g, with 200 lbs of live rock though.


I have 3 in my 120gal, but my purple tang puts the other 2 in line if they ever get outcof line.


----------



## nbassis (Apr 12, 2007)

You got some nice fish, try something new. I love lion fish. If you get a small to mid size one it will do fine. No fish bother it and it usuall doe snot brother other fish. Depends on what kidn thoguht. I got a baby a little over a year ago, had it in a 55 g with a Queen and Koran Angel, a hawaiian hawk, toby pupper and clown forget which kidn and it grew up nice. While we are seperating our angels the lion is very calm with the others. all he needs is his opi.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Don't get a Naso if you have a Yellow Tang. My Yellow Tang killed my Naso Tang.


----------

